# New Club Forming - Looking for land in Washington Co. - Looking for Members too!



## Yupneck (Dec 1, 2006)

This is a three part posting. 

First, I am looking to form a new family oriented hunting club in the Washington County Georgia area beginning in the 2007-2008 hunting season. We would like to put together a land lease deal ASAP (Early 2007) so we can implement our food supplement and food plot development. 

Second, I am looking to lease land in Washington County or somewhere in that general area. Ponds, water, electric, and mixture of hard to soft woods are a plus. We would like somewhere between 200 and 500 acres. We are interested in developing a QDM style of club. Having QDM style hunting properties surrounding the property a plus too. I am looking for a long term commitment on the leasing of the land. I have hunted this area in the recent past. I would really like to get back to hunting in Washington County. If you can assist me in any of these three areas, please respond to this thread. 

Third, I am also looking to recruit new members to form this club. We already have several members, but would like to talk to you to see if you are a match for our club. Serious hunters only please. Partiers and heavy drinkers need not respond.  

People interested in forming this club please contact me or PM me, so we can discuss what kind of member I am looking for. 

Good Hunting!

Yupneck (Charles)


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 1, 2006)

*drhunter...you said it best!*



drhunter1 said:


> Wanted! Hunting club where...........
> 
> 1) there are no members shooting over the GA state legal limit of Bucks.
> 
> ...



In case you were wondering, I too am looking for this kind of situation. I especially like number four. If this is your ideal hunting club situation, then please contact me.

Yupneck


----------



## bigdfromNC (Dec 2, 2006)

this is not a lot to ask for.This is what hunting should be about.I to believe that it is much better to watch them grow and mature than it is to slaughter the small one's wonder what it might have been.I do believe that you should cull the scrub bucks and weed a few does before it get's out of hand.Don't get me wrong i hate to kill a doe i have not killed a doe in 12 years and i have shot at a couple nannys within 30yards of me and completely missed why i do not know but i just quit shooting at them.I have gone with out shooting a buck for going on now 3 seasons,so no it is not alot to ask for just control the thirst i know it is hard sometimes.Sounds like a interesting concept hope it works for you.


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 2, 2006)

*bigdfromNC*

Thanks for your post. I appreciate what you wrote. I actually would rather take a doe than an immature buck if I am looking for meat. In fact when it comes to meat, I would rather shoot a doe than a buck period.  

I think that "common sense should prevail". Taking doe's is not a bad thing. In many counties, the buck to doe ratio is way out of sync. When there are too many does, the bucks tend to stop showing signs since there really is no competition to reproduce. I have seen this first hand in many counties. This is not a good thing, especially if you are trying to harvest a "trophy". The dominant bucks don’t run off the inferior buck. This results in the inferior buck passing down their genes when they otherwise probably would not have been able to.

A keep it simple rule of thumb for our club is; 15” inside spread, four points on one side, and if you are going to pull the trigger then you have to mount it. Plain and simple. 

Thanks again and I look forward to more of your comments.


----------



## rambo73 (Dec 2, 2006)

I would sure be interested in ur plan to get a club up and running. let's talk pm me.


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 2, 2006)

*Rambo*

PM Sent!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 3, 2006)

Yupneck pm sent to ya


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 3, 2006)

you have my attention Yupneck. i am all for a well run hunting club. pm me and lets talk.


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 3, 2006)

*biggdogg*

PM Sent


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 3, 2006)

*Lostoutlaw*

PM Sent


----------



## rambo73 (Dec 4, 2006)

just wanting to know if u got my email


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 4, 2006)

*Rambo73*

I got it. Thanks


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks for all the PM's*

I wanted to thank all those who have sent PM's and/or who have posted thus far. The feedback has been great and I am looking forward to meeting many of you and putting together this new club. Keep the ideas coming, and don't forget to let me know if you are interested in the club. 

Good Hunting!

Yupneck


----------



## merc123 (Dec 5, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 5, 2006)

*merc123*

I got your PM and returned it! Talk to you soon.


----------



## tailboard343 (Dec 5, 2006)

*FAMILY HUNTING*

THIS IS GREAT!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO HAVE A QAULITY FAMILY ORIENTED HUNTING CLUB WHERE YOU CAN BRING YOU KIDS (WHETHER WE HAVE SOME NOW OR IN THE FUTURE) TO HUNT AND NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT DRUNK IDIOTS OR SLEEP DEPREVATION CAUSE PEOPLE ARE PARTYING ALL NIGHT INSTEAD OF WANTING TO HUNT... ALSO A PLACE WHERE WE CAN TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT WE DO AND HOW WE MANAGE OUR DEER HEARDS AND TO ACHIEVE OPTIMUM BUCK TO DOE RATIOS WITH QAULITY DEER.  COMMON SENSE SHOOTING INSTEAD OF HAPPY TRIGGER FINGERS!!!!

R. SHAWVER


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 5, 2006)

*tailboard*

Very eloquently stated!


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 6, 2006)

*Members*

We are looking for year around members, not per season members. If you join and only hunt deer, it is the same price as if you hunted deer, turkey, hogs and small game. One price fits all. This is a hunting club, not a deer lease!


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 8, 2006)

*Members*

We are trying to establish a family oriented hunting club. The main rule is respect of one another. I have had many people inquire about "club rules". If you are interested in club rules, then please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 12, 2006)

*Thanks for the ideas*

I wanted to thank all of those who continue to send in PM's to me with ideas on forming this new family oriented club. I appreciate all of the input. Please don't be shy and keep them coming. Post them too for all others to share in.


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 23, 2006)

*Thanks*

I wanted to again thank all of those who continue to send in PM's to me with ideas on forming this new family oriented club. I appreciate all of the input. Please don't be shy and keep them coming. Post them too for all others to share in.


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 23, 2006)

*excuse me a minute...........*

Have you found any land yet?


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 24, 2006)

*mathewsman - land*

We do have some tracts in mind, but we have not settled on any one of them. It will be mid-January before we can go and see them. Do you have something in mind? PM me and lets chat.


----------



## drice (Dec 24, 2006)

*club forming?*

I have no idea if I'm doing this right, so here goes. Very interested in your ideas and imput from others so far. I live just outside Cumming and wouldn't mind throwing some thoughts your way. Drop me an e-mail and we'll see if something doesn't pan out.


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 24, 2006)

*drice*

I would like to hear from you too. Please PM me and we can chat from there. I look forward to hearing from you and your ideas.


----------



## bigorsmallwantemall (Dec 25, 2006)

I already have private land in Washington County, that is where I use to live. But I would be glad to help you in finding a really good peace of property close to mine. My property is between Sandersville and Warthen.


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 25, 2006)

*bigorsmallwantemall*

I would really appreciat any help you can give me. I am working with someone native to Sandersville, but every little bit helps. Thanks for the offer, what do you need me to do?


----------



## cwill (Dec 27, 2006)

*lease*

would love to get some more info on your club my son is now 8 years old and really does enjoy hunting.but it is a pain to hunt with childern on public land with them not being able to climb in stands and two man ladder is a lot of trouble for one or two day hunt please email or pm me with info and what the fees might be very much need to get into one thanks 



cwill138@charter.net                                clif


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 27, 2006)

*cwill*

PM Sent


----------



## trace (Jan 6, 2007)

A hunter with good hunting ethics and values. Would be interested in helping with your idea. P/M back


----------



## Yupneck (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## rambo73 (Jan 21, 2007)

long time no hear what u been up too. have u found anything out. I forgot ur email address can u send it to me again thanks.


----------



## swhite (Jan 22, 2007)

A couple of friends and I would be interested in learning more about your plans.  We are all responsible, family guys.

Thanks!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 22, 2007)

*new club*

Hope you find some land and plenty of members. I 'll tell you though, 200-500 acres is going to get really small if half the people who responded actually join.

If your lease is overcrowded you can expect a big turnover after the 1st season. Especially if you QDM, because a lot of guys talk about wanting a biggun' but when they pay big money and they haven't had any success they start questioning their investment and what they are really getting for it. A 13 inch 6 point starts lookin' real good to some guys about mid  December when they haven't pulled the trigger.  Especially when there is alot of competition for the few  trophies a place that size might hold. I'm not saying it's right or wrong , I'm just saying look for it, cause it'll happen. 

I don't know if this is your first go at lease management  or not but here are a few tips. I don't want to sound negative but I have seen this before and I hope you can avoid some of the pitfalls. Running the show is a job. Personally, I prefer a small group of like minded members who can work as a democracy.

Run it like a business, everthing has a cost associated with it and if you don't plan for it then you or somebody else will be left holding the bill and lighter in the wallet. Doesn't seem like a big deal until you realize that your "dues", or actual cost associated with hunting that property, are considerably more than anyone elses. This will eventually lead to hard feelings. That goes for work too. I have had very few days on my job where I worked any harder than many days in my hunting clubs getting ready for the upcoming season. If my job was that hard I'd look for other work, and I work in a paper mill.

Figure all anticipated costs up front. once you collect the dues and sign the papers, you have just begun.
if you are going to have a camp, you have think about electricity, water, place to clean deer, toilet facilities.

You have to build or buy stands.

As far as hunting goes, if you have a supplemental feed program there are feeders, troughs , feed, minerals.

Food plots will need lime, fertilizer, seed, spraying, mowing, plowing, planting, and it all takes money , equipment and willing workers. It may not be something you can accomplish all in the first year. But again , you have to plan for it. Everbody talks about what they would like to have or want to do but when it come down to getting out in August in 100 degree heat the enthusiasm dwindles considerably.

My advice to you is to be organized. Be selective about your members, consider what talents or benfits they bring to the table other than just being able to pay their dues and hunt. Someone with equipment that is willing to use it on the lease if a big bonus, but it's better if you have a couple of members like that so the burden doesn't fall all on one person. 

A good club starts with good members and the best members are the ones who are not selfish and who are always ready to pitch in and help out for the benfit of the entire club or lease.

A well run lease is very rewarding, but it is expensive and a lot of work too. Find good, talented, unselfish members and spread the responsibility/ work and you will all benefit from it.

Good luck with your endeavor, I hope this helps.


----------



## Yupneck (Jan 24, 2007)

*Update*

We are talking to three people in the area. There is a chance we might be able to pick up a nice tract of land (almost 1000 acres). Once I have some firm dates that we can see it, I will be in touch with you all individually. 

Yupneck.


----------



## Yupneck (Jan 24, 2007)

Confederate Jay, thanks for the comments!!!


----------



## SNIPE HUNTER (Jan 26, 2007)

I can smell the dear. How are things coming along...


----------



## sureshot375 (Feb 5, 2007)

you should talk with andy webb at town and country real estate in sandersville.  they usually lease out a lot of land, and he is a really great guy. 1-800-741-5681


----------

